# 2020 In Review



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Most every year I put together one last video from all the pics and footage from the rides that year. Well, here is the one for 2020. Enjoy folks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

look at ya all fancy w/ your iPad map system in there 😎


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> look at ya all fancy w/ your iPad map system in there 😎


Wouldn't want to get lost...lol Besides Mudcon has one just like it...in fact he told me which one to get.


----------

